# Behringer 802 vs. 502



## lovebohn (Mar 6, 2009)

Is there any reason a 502 won't work in place of a 802? Just looking to save a buck with the mic setup.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

The 502 has no phantom voltage to power a mic...............


----------



## lovebohn (Mar 6, 2009)

That would be a problem. Thanks for the fast reply.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

lovebohn said:


> Just looking to save a buck with the mic setup.


E-bay. It's not hard to find used 802s for under $40 delivered. Most people use these for home recording projects, which means they are seldom subjected to the kind of abuse most pro audio gear gets (i.e., being schlepped around from gig to gig).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## lovebohn (Mar 6, 2009)

I've looked on ebay and craigslist without much luck yet for that price range. I will keep watching and see what happens.


----------

